# Sneezing Little Boy



## Nyctoyo (Jan 5, 2017)

_Every since I got Enoch, he's sneezed. At first, I assumed it was because he was adjusting to the environment change but it's been almost 6 months and the sneezes continue. On average, he sneezes about 6 times a day. He doesn't behave like he's sick. He sings, flys, does acrobats, eats, and so on. Ocassinally, I do see his tail bob up and down but it stops soon after. No discharge from his nose at all. I observe the way he looks and he doesn't appear sick. The only that stands out about how he looks is that his feathers on his head look weird because he's slowly growing the rings around his head. I do want to take him to a vet sooner or later. And if all is well and he still sneezes, I may buy a room purifier._


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Noah, 

My girl sneezes a lot too and she isn't sick; through careful observation we've determined that she sneezes when the room is dry, so we have a humidifier by her cage going throughout the day and she no longer sneezes unless she's moulting. 

Perhaps that would work for your little Enoch? A vet visit is a good way to make sure he's not ill, as well, so I'm glad you intend to do that. 

A room purifier is a good idea, too  

Keep us posted


----------



## Nyctoyo (Jan 5, 2017)

*Which Purifier?*

_Since I have a budgie that sneezes, I've decided I'm going to get a purifier. I'm avoiding Ozone, UV, and Ioin ones so I'm sticking with the HEPA ones. I've found 2 good ones but I can't pick. So which one sounds the most promising to you all?_
Hamilton Beach® True Air® Compact Air Purifier 
Honeywell True HEPA Allergen Remover


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is best to get a HEPA air purifier so of the two you listed I'd recommend the second one.*


----------

